# any dtg printers in hawaii or oahu



## battlereign (Mar 13, 2006)

hello

I'm trying to find out if anyone in hawaii has a dtg printer or does dtg printing in hawaii. preferably Oahu. So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just in case you don't get a post here with info, you might try the distributors of the various machines (like if you're interested in prints from a T-Jet, contact screenprinters.net) and ask them if they have any customers that have purchased a DTG printer in your area.


----------



## SSJ (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you interested in having some shirts done, or just seeing samples?

If it's the latter, then perhaps I can help. While not actually located in Hawaii, we'll be on Oahu at the end of the month and should be leaving a bunch of shirts that were printed with a T-Jet2, so you could stop by and see what the quality is like.


----------



## battlereign (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah that would be cool.

when and where? I am curious to how they would look.

Thanks


----------



## RYZENLLC (Jan 18, 2012)

Hit me up if you need anything done.. I print using DTG

Ryanmalaluan[USER=83214]@Liv[/USER]e.com


----------

